# Face in the Mirror



## Riptide (Jan 1, 2015)

Have you ever glanced at yourself in the mirror in passing and had to stop because you didn't recognize the face? I was going to the bathroom and I just glimpsed my reflection but I had to do a double take. In all accounts it was me. I knew it was, but my brain recognized it as a different entity from me. My skin was a pristine white, flawless and perfect in shade. My hair fell down around my face in a perfect frame. A perfect imperfection. My  uncombed mess on top of my skull styled into something great. 

I stood motionless just staring at my reflection, willing it to be me. I smiled, gave it a sense of me. This being that was me, but wasn't at the same time. I did faces to make it mimic me, but it wasn't. Frowning, then smiling, I puffed out my cheeks, I bulged my eyes, finally laughing it away because admittedly I liked the image. Who cared if it didn't feel like I was inside the machine. I was somewhere in there.

I brushed it off and moved on. Oddly enough, though, only a few things make me feel me. When I look at Photos I don't feel me. Mirrors either, even though I love them so. People do. When people laugh with me, when we work together, when we are training, I feel me. But then again, at the end of the day when I've shed off my personas and I lay awake staring at the ceiling, I can't help but wonder who I really am.

Am I the face in the mirror?


----------



## dither (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry Riptide but i was struck by the accuracy of your sig.
I DO think about that a lot.

It has been said ( can't remember where i read it ) that the first and last emotions that we feel in this life are fear and panic.


Interesting post by the way.


Have you ever stood and spoken with that image? Shared a thought or two? Expressed feelings of joy or dismay?


----------



## Riptide (Jan 1, 2015)

My sig is the first line in my WIP. She endures dying, but can never fully enter into death, always being brought back time after time again.

To my image in the mirror? A few words when I'm happy or mad, a confidante to my words that mirrors my feelings exactly. Like rehearsing my arguments and such.


----------



## dither (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow!
That's some opening line.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 1, 2015)

Rip nice perspective on your image. Starting with a question and ending with a question is a nice way to share you point. 


All I can say is that if you are lucky, you will some day look in the mirror and see your mother looking back at you...Your interpretation of that will probably be quite different.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jan 1, 2015)

I see where you're coming from.  I look in the mirror and see my father's face, all bald pate and sagging wrinkles and the first time I saw it it scared the heck out of me.  I never wanted to be my father, and frankly, he never really knew me.  Only my wife sees me for who I am, and often even I am not sure the face in the mirror is actually me.


----------

